# start date of the tourist/visitor visa subclass 600



## clairemissy (Feb 27, 2016)

hi,
not sure if I'm in the right place. 
I got my tourist visa approved this month (february) with a stay of 12 months. 
Plan is to travel in July of this year and leave Australia in June next year. 
Im confused by this statement
"Your visa allows you multiple entries to Australia until 18 February 2017. You are allowed to stay for a period of 12 month(s) on each arrival.
It is important to take note of these dates. You will need to leave Australia or make alternative arrangements with the department before this date or you will become unlawful. If you think you will not be able to depart Australia by the date your visa expires, you should contact the department as soon as possible."
Question is does that mean my visa starts now or when I enter Australia?
Also, will my visa cover me from July this year to July next year or am I only covered from february to february? I don't want to risk a ban.
Appreciate your help.


----------



## AlessandroMancini (May 16, 2016)

*Cairns Tours*

Hi,
If you are looking for a Cairns Tours and you only visit the Great Barrier Reef once, you will want to see it at its best palce for you please click here:-


----------

